# firefox amd64 e acroread [RISOLTO]

## 102376

ho un amd 64, ho compilato firefox e installato firefox-bin, ora ho anche installato acroread con la use flag giuste 

```

[ Legend : Left column  (U) - USE flags from make.conf              ]

[        : Right column (I) - USE flags packages was installed with ]

[ Found these USE variables for app-text/acroread-7.0.9-r1 ]

 U I

 + + cups          : Add support for CUPS (Common Unix Printing System)

 - - ldap          : Adds LDAP support (Lightweight Directory Access Protocol)

 - - linguas_da    : <unknown>

 - - linguas_de    : <unknown>

 - - linguas_en    : <unknown>

 - - linguas_es    : <unknown>

 - - linguas_fi    : <unknown>

 - - linguas_fr    : <unknown>

 + + linguas_it    : <unknown>

 - - linguas_ja    : <unknown>

 - - linguas_ko    : <unknown>

 - - linguas_nb    : <unknown>

 - - linguas_nl    : <unknown>

 - - linguas_pt    : <unknown>

 - - linguas_sv    : <unknown>

 - - linguas_zh_CN : <unknown>

 - - linguas_zh_TW : <unknown>

 + + nsplugin      : Builds plugins for Netscape compatible browsers

```

come mai non riesco a far partire acroread all interno di firefox???Last edited by 102376 on Mon Apr 02, 2007 5:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## misterwine

Prova a digitare in firefox

```
about:plugins
```

e vedi se nella lista cè anche acroread

----------

## 102376

c'è questo 

```
NPAPI Plugins Wrapper 0.9.91.3
```

bho

----------

## Flameeyes

Se stai usando firefox anziché firefox-bin, sarà a 64-bit e quindi non riesce a caricare il plugin. Firefox-bin dovrebbe funzionare.

----------

## 102376

stessa cosa per firefox-bin

----------

## Scen

Prova ad usare il trucchetto spiegato in questo topic, e facci sapere se funziona!

----------

## crisandbea

 *zocram wrote:*   

> stessa cosa per firefox-bin

 

spero di aver capito bene il tuo problema, comunque, hai provato dal menu di firefox, sotto 

```
Modifica-->Preferenze --> Contenuti  --> Gestione Tipi di File 
```

 ???

ciao

----------

## noice

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

>  *zocram wrote:*   stessa cosa per firefox-bin 
> 
> spero di aver capito bene il tuo problema, comunque, hai provato dal menu di firefox, sotto 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

è strano perche' ho appena emerso acroread e mi funziona benissimo in firefox-bin senza fare assolutamente nulla..la gestione tipi di file di firefox è stata riadattata automaticamente

----------

## crisandbea

@noice

anche a me funziona, ma uso kpdf, ovvio che se non hai mai usato nulla di nulla per i pdf, appena installi il primo programma ti funge, ma se vuoi usarne un'altro devi per forza modificarlo a mano,    :Wink: 

ciauz

----------

## 102376

ok ora funziona con firefox-bin

ma con firefox non si riesce a farlo funzionare???

cavolo era meglio se rimanevo a 32bit ho un sacco di cose binarie

----------

## crisandbea

 *zocram wrote:*   

> ok ora funziona con firefox-bin
> 
> ma con firefox non si riesce a farlo funzionare???
> 
> cavolo era meglio se rimanevo a 32bit ho un sacco di cose binarie

 

in che modo hai risolto?? può essere utile per eventuali altre persone.   

metti il tag risolto.

ciauz

----------

## 102376

si ho risolto per firefox-bin usando la guida che mi avete consigliato.

o solo aggiunto la use mozilla.

pero' non mi è ancora chiaro la storia per  il firefox non binario

----------

## Scen

 *zocram wrote:*   

> si ho risolto per firefox-bin usando la guida che mi avete consigliato.

 

presumo guida = topic che ti ho linkato

 *zocram wrote:*   

> o solo aggiunto la use mozilla.

 

La USE "mozilla" è stata rimossa per il pacchetto app-text/acroread, toglila.

 *zocram wrote:*   

> pero' non mi è ancora chiaro la storia per  il firefox non binario

 

Avendo un programma compilato nativamente a 64bit, è probabile nascano dei problemi nel momento in cui questo programma cerchi di "relazionarsi" con altri programmi/librerie compilati nativamente a 32bit. Nel caso dei vari plugin proprietari (flash,Adobe PDF, ecc.) se si utilizza un browser a 64bit, tramite il pacchetto nspluginwrapper tutto dovrebbe funzionare.

----------

## 102376

allora deve essere stata la USE -ldap che mi ha fatto andare il tutto

nspluginwrapper è installato, infatti flash in firefox non bianrio funziona.

----------

## lucapost

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  Nel caso dei vari plugin proprietari (flash,Adobe PDF, ecc.) se si utilizza un browser a 64bit, tramite il pacchetto nspluginwrapper tutto dovrebbe funzionare.

 

Questa mi è nuova..., un chiarimento prima di mettermi a compilare firefox64.

Con nspluginwrapper mi funziona flash (e questo mi sta bene), ma arrivo a lanciare acroread all'interno di firefox come in questa immagine? A qualcuno funziona?

----------

## Scen

Basandosi sulla documentazione di nspluginwrapper, sì  :Cool: 

----------

## 102376

se magari ci dici anche come fare...........

----------

## crisandbea

 *zocram wrote:*   

> se magari ci dici anche come fare...........

 

installando questo 

```
eix -s nspluginwrapper

* net-www/nspluginwrapper

     Available versions:  !0.9.91.2 !0.9.91.3

     Homepage:            http://www.gibix.net/projects/nspluginwrapper/

     Description:         Netscape Plugin Wrapper - Load 32bit plugins on 64bit browser

```

ovviamente installandolo con 

```
emerge -pvt net-www/nspluginwrapper
```

EDIT: devi prima però inserirlo in 

```
/etc/portage/package.keywords
```

ciauzLast edited by crisandbea on Mon Apr 02, 2007 4:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 102376

 *zocram wrote:*   

> 
> 
> nspluginwrapper è installato, infatti flash in firefox non bianario funziona.

 

intendevo poi che configuro???

----------

## crisandbea

 *zocram wrote:*   

>  *zocram wrote:*   
> 
> nspluginwrapper è installato, infatti flash in firefox non bianario funziona. 
> 
> intendevo poi che configuro???

 

che versione di acroread usi??

comunque ti posto il link del progetto nspluginwrapper

ciao

----------

## Scen

 *zocram wrote:*   

> intendevo poi che configuro???

 

Nei messaggi di post-installazione di nspluginwrapper viene detto:

```

pkg_postinst() {

        einfo "Auto installing 32bit plugins..."

        nspluginwrapper -a -i

        elog "Any 32bit plugins you currently have installed have now been"

        elog "configured to work in a 64bit browser. Any plugins you install in"

        elog "the future will first need to be setup with:"

        elog "  \"nspluginwrapper -i <path-to-32bit-plugin>\""

        elog "before they will function in a 64bit browser"

        elog

}

```

Prova a seguire queste indicazioni.

----------

## 102376

ci ho provato ma ho fatto un casino tremendo, allora ho risolto brutalemente riemergiando il nspluginwrapper

e tutto funziona

----------

## crisandbea

 *zocram wrote:*   

> ci ho provato ma ho fatto un casino tremendo, allora ho risolto brutalemente riemergiando il nspluginwrapper
> 
> e tutto funziona

 

se hai risolto come sembra, aggiungi il tag Risolto al topic.

ciauz

----------

## noice

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> @noice
> 
> anche a me funziona, ma uso kpdf, ovvio che se non hai mai usato nulla di nulla per i pdf, appena installi il primo programma ti funge, ma se vuoi usarne un'altro devi per forza modificarlo a mano,   
> 
> ciauz

 

veramente prima usavo xpdf e non ho dovuto fare nessuna modifica per cambiarlo..

----------

## crisandbea

 *noice wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   @noice
> 
> anche a me funziona, ma uso kpdf, ovvio che se non hai mai usato nulla di nulla per i pdf, appena installi il primo programma ti funge, ma se vuoi usarne un'altro devi per forza modificarlo a mano,   
> 
> ciauz 
> ...

 

si sarà auto dichiarato prioritario  acroread   :Laughing: 

----------

## noice

eh sinceramente lo penso anche io  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## lucapost

Funge anche a me!!!

Ora mi chiedo se c'è ancora qualche buon motivo per tornare a firefox-bin su amd64?

----------

## lavish

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Ora mi chiedo se c'è ancora qualche buon motivo per tornare a firefox-bin su amd64?

 

E' piu' stabile.

Seamonkey a 64bit con il wrapper per flash, ogni tanto crasha   :Confused: 

----------

## lucapost

in effetti mi si è verificato qualche crash anche a me...

pensavo che dipendesse dai plugins...

----------

## 102376

perchè usare Seamonkey??? qual'è il vantaggio. va meglio di firefox

----------

## Scen

 *zocram wrote:*   

> perchè usare Seamonkey??? qual'è il vantaggio. va meglio di firefox

 

Seamonkey è l'ex "Mozilla Suite", personalmente non lo utilizzo più da un bel pò di tempo, però se vuoi avere browser+email+chat+altra roba tutto insieme ci puoi fare un pensierino (sicuramente utilizzerà più memoria del relativo Firefox).

Comunque stiamo andando off-topic  :Razz: 

----------

